# Un uomo chiamata Pileria



## Abigail (18 Luglio 2010)

Ecco, questi penso siano i veri drammi della vita.
Il fermo immagine finale lo consiglio a tutti.
In quegli occhi si vede tutto quello che serve per rendersi conto di tante cose.
A me ha colpito moltissimo

http://www.decoderdigitale.net/2010...pileria-a-storie-maledette-il-17-luglio-2010/


----------



## Abigail (18 Luglio 2010)

in rete non la trovo:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Boy's dont cry


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ecco, questi penso siano i veri drammi della vita.
> Il fermo immagine finale lo consiglio a tutti.
> In quegli occhi si vede tutto quello che serve per rendersi conto di tante cose.
> A me ha colpito moltissimo
> ...


 Sì bella puntata.
Terribile e piena di forza.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì bella puntata.
> Terribile e piena di forza.


C'era una dignità in quegli occhi tristi da levarsi il capello.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

Questa persona trasmette amore.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa persona trasmette amore.


Si, molto


----------



## mirtilla (21 Luglio 2010)

vero, molto toccante, molto pesante.

L'unico appunto che devo fare è alla conduttrice: leggeva spudoratamente ma ci metteva un enfasi che sembrava davvero interessata!!


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vero, molto toccante, molto pesante.
> 
> L'unico appunto che devo fare è alla conduttrice: *leggeva spudoratamente ma ci metteva un enfasi che sembrava davvero interessata!*!


è tipico della Leosini.
La Cortellesi la imita da Dio:rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

come mai se clicco sul link non c'è nessun video?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> come mai se clicco sul link non c'è nessun video?


 Infatti non c'è. Dovresti cercare sul sito rai.


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non c'è. Dovresti cercare sul sito rai.


 ok...grazie


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> come mai se clicco sul link non c'è nessun video?


Perchè non lo trovo


----------

